# Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

					Der Macho von Thermalright ist aktuell der wohl beliebteste CPU-Kühler und ist bald auch als PCGH-Edition verfügbar.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (19. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Wir freuen uns auf die Zusammenarbeit und hoffen das alle Interessierten viel Spaß mit dem schicken Stück haben werden


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

was denn daran anders als der Lüfter und die Verpackung?


----------



## Meat Boy (19. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Der neue Lüfter ist sicherlich ein gute Neuerung, mir wären schwarz eloxierte Lamellen und vernickelte Heatpipes bei einer Sonderedition aber lieber. Hätte dann auch schön zum Define R4 PCGH Edition gepasst.

Der Standard Lüfter ist eh leise und wenigstens flexibel einsetzbar während hier bei 800rpm Schluss ist also naja, ziemlich unnötig...


----------



## Ion (19. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ich finde den Original Lüfter jetzt auch nicht wirklich laut 
Man muss das Teil ja nicht auf 100% drehen, ab 75% ist er eigentlich nicht mehr hörbar.


----------



## Brez$$z (19. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

kein PWM mehr und maximal 800 rpm, ach ja und Teurer


----------



## Abductee (19. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Warum ist für PCGH ein 3-Pin 800rpm Lüfter die bessere Wahl als der originale PWM-Lüfter?
Soll der permanent mit 800rpm laufen? Spannungsregelung bei CPU-Lüftern ist bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen doch fast ausgestorben.


----------



## Amigo (19. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ich finde die 3-Pin Variante des Lüfter auch nicht so gut... teilweise erfolgt keine Regelung der Drehzahl, wie bereits angesprochen.
Viel besser wär der originale Lüfter einer niedrigeren Minimaldrehzahl... 

Beim Mugen 3 fand ich es z.B. sinnvoller die normale Variante + einen weiteren Slip Stream PWM zu kaufen, kommt vom Preis her auf's selbe raus und ist "funktioneller". 

Aber wer nicht groß oder gar nicht übertaktet und es dauerhaft leise haben möchte macht aber sicher auch nichts falsch. 
Und das schlichte Schwarz des Lüfter hat was... "schwarz ist das neue schwarz" oder wie war das.


----------



## Fafafin (19. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Nach meiner Überzeugung wäre es besser gewesen, den Thermalright TY-150 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in schwarz zu verwenden.
Damit hättet Ihr sowohl die Silent-Freaks (schätzungsweise 1/3 Eurer Leser) als auch die Übertakter (2/3 Eurer Leser) hervorragend bedient!


----------



## Sunjy (19. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Also Quasi der selbe kühler mit schlechterem Lüfter für mehr Geld? Yeah da geht was vorran^^


----------



## Brez$$z (19. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Irgendwie scheint die Meinung hier im Thread einstimmig zu sein....
jetzt hab ihr zeit noch mal drüber zu schauen  ggf. mal nachbessern oder etwa nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Komisch kein PWM? Ist da der Schraubendreher auch mit dem PCGH Logo versehen? Da ich den Kühler selbst ja schon eine halbe Ewigkeit besitze wäre es mal interessant zu wissen ob man den Lüfter alleine auch bekommen könnte.
Gibt es Überlegungen den Kühler auch in Schwarz anzubieten?


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (20. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Finde auch das eine schwarze version schöner gewesen wäre..

Also schwarze lamellen...


----------



## Horilein (21. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ich komm grade nicht klar, liegt warscheinlich am Sonntagmorgen.
Ihr verkauft nen Produkt als PCGH-Edition das schlechter ist als das Orginal aber etwas Teurer?
Man müsst Ihr treue Fan´s haben

Abgesehn davon taugen die Thermalright Lüfter nix, oder besser gesagt meine 6 haben alle ne mehr oder weniger
kleinere Macke. Lagerschleifen, Klackern, Unwucht etz.
Ne tolle "Edition" wäre dieser Kühler mit nem BeQuiet 140mm *4 pin* Pwm Lüffi, da könnt Ihr ja dann auch nen PCGH Sticker 
drauf bappen, und Thermalright um vernünftige Klammern bitten

Wie gesagt Sonntagmorgen.....


----------



## Sunjy (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Also mit dem Macho Lüfter ab ich noch keine Probleme gehabt. Aber wie du schon sagst finde ich es auch etwas komisch ein schlechteres Produkt Teurer zu verkaufen... vor allem sind die leute hier im Forum ja nicht ganz so blöd um darauf reinzufallen^^


----------



## jeamal (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ist ja an sich ne feine Sache aber ich kann der Mehrheit nur beipflichten.

Etwas mehr könnte man da schon als "Sonderedition" anbieten. Vernickelte Headpipes, schwarz eloxierte Kühlrippen klingen schonmal sehr gut.
Dazu noch nen gescheiten Lüfter mit 4Pin PWM und ich würde sogar überlgen meinen Mugen2 in Rente zu schicken.

Ich denke aber der Fertigungsaufwand wäre dann um einiges höher, was das ding noch teurer machen würde. Bin gespannt was Eddy dazu sagt.


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Was genau wollt ihr den hören?

- das eine Eloxierung oder Vernickelung wahnsinnig viel kostet und den Preis locker noch mal um bis zu 10€ rauf ziehen würde? 

- das es mehr als genug Anwender gibt die einfach nur den Lüfter anschließen wollen ohne was zu regeln, nach dem Motto "Fire and forget"? Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es noch mehr Mainboards mit unbrauchbarer als mit brauchbarer Lüftersteuerung gibt.  
Der PCGH Mugen 3 hat ja auch nur 3-Pin Lüfter und da beschwert sich wohl niemand  

- das der neue Lüfter zum einen mehr Luft bei niedrigen Drehzahlen schaufelt, langlebiger und laufruhiger ist? 

Es ist nett viele Wünsche zu haben, aber das man damit den Preis extrem hoch treibt und am Ende an einer preislichen Position stehen würde die dann auch wieder niemanden gefällt, sollte man nicht einfach ignorieren. Außerdem sind das die Vorgaben der PCGH, die ja erfolgreich seit langem diverse Editionen verkaufen. Ich denke die werden schon wissen was sie wollen und es auch begründen können. 

Seht es doch einfach so, ihr habt nun zwei Macho Varianten und damit eine gewisse Auswahl. Da kann jeder selbst entscheiden was für ihn persönlich das bessere Produkt ist.


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Wenn man den Preis von dem Originalen Thermalright Lüfter abzieht, und sich einen anderen PWM Lüfter kauft, der die selbe, oder bessere leistung hat, wie der von der "PCGH" Edition, hat man im Endeffekt mehr davon.


----------



## Abductee (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Am sinnvollsten für eine PCGH Edition wäre ein 4-Pin Lüfter mit etwas geringerer Maximaldrehzahl als der normale 140er.
Im optimalen Fall regelbar bis auf 400-500rpm herunter.

Das manche Lüftersteuerungen von den Mainboards nicht optimal funktionieren ist ein sehr schwaches Argument.


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



Abductee schrieb:


> Am sinnvollsten für eine PCGH Edition wäre ein 4-Pin Lüfter mit etwas geringerer Maximaldrehzahl als der normale 140er.
> Im optimalen Fall regelbar bis auf 400-500rpm herunter.



Dazu braucht es keinen neuen Lüfter, das kann man auch mit den normalen beiliegenden Lüfter. Wozu eine geringere maximale Drehzahl? Interessanterweise wollen immer alle eine niedrige Drehzahl haben und dann noch weit herunter regeln können. Seltsamerweise, wenn man einen Lüfter auf den Markt schmeißt der z.B. maximal 1800 rpm macht, beschweren sich alle das er laut ist, auch wenn man ihn bis auf 300-400 rpm herunter regeln kann. Aber grundlegend ist der trotzdem erst mal als laut verschrieen. Dahinter steht keine Logik. 



Abductee schrieb:


> Das manche Lüftersteuerungen von den Mainboards nicht optimal funktionieren ist ein sehr schwaches Argument.



Es ist kein Argument welches für jedes Board gilt, trotzdem gibt sind mehr als die Hälfte aller Mainboards auf dem Markt nicht in der Lage einen Lüfter vernünftig in kleinen Schritten zu regeln. Warum greifen den sonst so viele auf Software zurück um dann krampfhaft neue Einstellungen für die Regelung zu erzwingen. Würden die Boards alles so toll regeln können, würde man kein zusätzliches Programm benötigen. 

Und ich kann es nur wiederholen. Niemand zwingt euch den Kühler zu kaufen. Und über die Wahl des Lüfters müsst ihr euch bei der PCGH beschweren. Wir haben nur geliefert was PCGH gewollt hat


----------



## Brez$$z (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Und ich kann es nur wiederholen. Niemand zwingt euch den Kühler zu kaufen. Und über die Wahl des Lüfters müsst ihr euch bei der PCGH entscheiden. Wir haben nur geliefert was PCGH gewollt hat



Den Satz hätte ich so nicht erwartet  schön das ihr hinter euerm Produkt steht


----------



## Abductee (23. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Dazu braucht es keinen neuen Lüfter, das kann man auch mit den normalen beiliegenden Lüfter. Wozu eine geringere maximale Drehzahl? Interessanterweise wollen immer alle eine niedrige Drehzahl haben und dann noch weit herunter regeln können. Seltsamerweise, wenn man einen Lüfter auf den Markt schmeißt der z.B. maximal 1800 rpm macht, beschweren sich alle das er laut ist, auch wenn man ihn bis auf 300-400 rpm herunter regeln kann. Aber grundlegend ist der trotzdem erst mal als laut verschrieen. Dahinter steht keine Logik.



Mein Originallüfter beim Macho lässt sich als Minimalwert auf ~900rpm regeln.
Der Lüfter an sich ist eigentlich auch halbwegs leise (sporadisch Lagerklacken), trotzdem wären ~200rpm weniger eine feine Sache.
Die meisten Lüfter am Markt mit einer hohen Drehzahl haben keine so große Regelstrecke das sie auf eine Drehzahl kommen wo sie leise wären.
Bei den PWM-Lüftern weniger, aber bei den 3-pin Lüftern fällt das sehr stark auf.



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Es ist kein Argument welches für jedes Board gilt, trotzdem gibt sind  mehr als die Hälfte aller Mainboards auf dem Markt nicht in der Lage  einen Lüfter vernünftig in kleinen Schritten zu regeln. Warum greifen  den sonst so viele auf Software zurück um dann krampfhaft neue  Einstellungen für die Regelung zu erzwingen. Würden die Boards alles so  toll regeln können, würde man kein zusätzliches Programm benötigen.



Meistens wird mit den Fremdprogrammen die Zieltemperatur verschoben, oder die Minimaldrehzahl abgesenkt.
Was man aber auch nicht bräuchte wenn der Lüfter vom Regelbereich her in Ordnung wäre.
Viele kaufen sich einen 2000rpm Lüfter und wundern sich dann das sie ihn nicht leise bekommen.
Genau so wie sich viele in sommerlichen Situationen mehr Drehzahl als extra Reserve wünschen.



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Und ich kann es nur wiederholen. Niemand zwingt euch den Kühler zu kaufen. Und über die Wahl des Lüfters müsst ihr euch bei der PCGH entscheiden. Wir haben nur geliefert was PCGH gewollt hat



Absolut, deswegen werd ich auch weiterhin den normalen Macho empfehlen.
Ein Spitzenkühler um vernünftiges Geld


----------



## Softy (23. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Der PCGH Mugen 3 hat ja auch nur 3-Pin Lüfter und da beschwert sich wohl niemand



Da beschwert sich deswegen keiner, weil den keiner kauft oder zumindest hier empfiehlt 

Komisch, dass ihr nicht auf die Wünsche der Community eingeht, sondern krampfhaft versucht, das Produkt schön zu reden


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (23. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



Abductee schrieb:


> Mein Originallüfter beim Macho lässt sich als Minimalwert auf ~900rpm regeln.



Offen gestanden - und auch wenn wir offiziell als minimal Drehzahl 900 rpm angeben - ist mir noch kein Lüfter von uns unter gekommen den ich nicht auf mindestens 700 rpm herunter bekomme. In der Regel auch auf 500-600. 





Abductee schrieb:


> Meistens wird mit den Fremdprogrammen die Zieltemperatur verschoben, oder die Minimaldrehzahl abgesenkt.
> Was man aber auch nicht bräuchte wenn der Lüfter vom Regelbereich her in Ordnung wäre.
> Viele kaufen sich einen 2000rpm Lüfter und wundern sich dann das sie ihn nicht leise bekommen.
> Genau so wie sich viele in sommerlichen Situationen mehr Drehzahl als extra Reserve wünschen.



Desto höherwertiger der Lüfter, desto besser lässt er sich regeln. Ist jetzt relativ pauschal gesagt und stimmt nicht zu 100%, aber kommt der Realität sehr nahe. Wenn Lüftersteuerungen vernünftig arbeiten würden, spielt die maximale Drehzahl eines Lüfters überhaupt keinen Rolle. Das Problem liegt dann gerne bei den Mainboards die nicht selten prozentual regeln, oder in dubiosen ungeklärten Stufen. Da nutzt es nichts wenn man auf 30% herunter regeln kann und keine Möglichkeit hat direkte Drehzahlen zu konfigurieren. Möglich wäre es, kostet aber eben auch wieder mehr für die Boardhersteller. 


@Softy
Du solltest mich besser kennen und wissen das ich nichts "krampfhaft schön rede". Nur zum einen unterschätzt du gewaltig die Verkaufszahlen und zum anderen kennst du die Meinung der Community nicht. Denn wenn du dir diesen Thread mal anschaust und die Beteiligten zählst, ist das im Vergleich zur Masse der Leute die hier im Forum unterwegs sind bestenfalls ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. Wenn von 95.000 angemeldeten Nutzern 12 Brüllen, ist das noch bei weitem nicht die Meinung der Community. 

Und ich muss mich auch hier wohl noch mal wiederholen. Die Vorgaben kamen von der PCGH. Es kann uns ja völlig egal sein welche Version gekauft wird. Ob jemand die PCGH oder die normale Edition nimmt, das sind beides unsere Produkte die nicht in Konkurrenz zueinander stehen. Von daher verstehe ich die Aufregung überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



> Wenn von 95.000 angemeldeten Nutzern 12 Brüllen, ist das noch bei weitem nicht die Meinung der Community.


Ich hatte nicht gebrüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich hatte mich a) nur gewundert und b) gefragt ob so etwas ev. geplant ist


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit es ist dann vom Tisch, als early Bird entgeht einem halt einiges


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (23. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

 War ja auch nur im übertragenem Sinne gemeint. Es ist nicht so das Kritik nicht ernst nehmen. Aber in diesem Fall ist es einfach das was die PCGH haben wollte.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Wie Eddy schon richtig gesagt hat, hat Thermalright nur unseren "Wunsch" erfüllt. Bei einer PCGH-Edition war es schon immer das oberste Ziel, dass ein Produkt von Haus aus silent ist. Auspacken, anschließen, fertig. Wer sich mit Mainboard-Lüftersteuerungen auskennt kann sich auf die Schultern klopfen. Für die Masse der Anwender ist das aber eine unsichere Lösung, zumal nie ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass es damit Probleme gibt. Außerdem läuft der PCGH-Lüfter noch bei Drehzahlen an, bei denen der Standardlüfter einfach stehen bleiben würde. Dass PWM eigentlich eine "billige" Lösung ist und Nachteile hat, wird hier leider auch oft vergessen und kann in diversen Artikeln nachgelesen werden.


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (23. April 2013)

@eddy thermalright


Ab wie viel stimmen zählt denn community meinung?

Denn eine schwarze version wurde ja schon sehr oft erwähnt und gewünscht...und denn ggf höheren preis würde sicher jeder für sein wunschprodukt ausgeben...

[x] Version mit schwarzen lamellen

Dies war die erste stimme


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

ja bin ich auch dafür, für eine "Black Silent Edition"


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (23. April 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> ja bin ich auch dafür, für eine "Black Silent Edition"



Stimme 2


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (24. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Was die Lüfterfarbe betrifft.... wir wissen sehr wohl das die Farbe polarisiert, aber das ist eben das Markenzeichen bei Thermalright. Noctua ändert seine Lüfterfarben abenfalls nicht, weil es eben ein Markenzeichen ist 
Und glaubt mir, ich persönlich würde mir auch eine schwarze Version wünschen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Also ich meinte eigentlich die Kühlerfarbe, nicht die vom Lüfter.  Aber bei einer Black Edition müsste auch der Lüfter Schwarz sein, und das wäre ja dann wieder die erwähnte Markenzeichen änderung.


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (24. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Achso, die Kühlerfarbe. Sorry, ich dachte es geht nur um die Lüfter. Dazu kann ich mich aktuell nicht äußern. Es gibt einige Dinge die aktuell besprochen werden, aber klare Infos habe ich dahingehend keine für euch. Intern wird viel diskutiert, aber auch viel wieder verworfen. Von daher wäre alles was ich dahingehend sage nur ein Gerücht das auch wieder schnell verschwinden kann.


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (24. April 2013)

Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Achso, die Kühlerfarbe. Sorry, ich dachte es geht nur um die Lüfter. Dazu kann ich mich aktuell nicht äußern. Es gibt einige Dinge die aktuell besprochen werden, aber klare Infos habe ich dahingehend keine für euch. Intern wird viel diskutiert, aber auch viel wieder verworfen. Von daher wäre alles was ich dahingehend sage nur ein Gerücht das auch wieder schnell verschwinden kann.



Dann leg bei den diskusionen mal ein gutes wort für die comm ein..

Lüfter farbe waere eigentlich 2.rangig..da könnt ihr ja euer markenzeichen bewahren..

Aber schwarze lamellen...das währe sehr nice..würde ein sammelthread vllt helfen..dann sehen deine kollegen ja den wunsch danach..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



> Gibt es Überlegungen den Kühler auch in Schwarz anzubieten?


Hatte ich ja recht früh so gefragt, aber egal. Mal schauen was mal passiert


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (24. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



gottlasseshirnregnen schrieb:


> Aber schwarze lamellen...das währe sehr nice..würde ein sammelthread vllt helfen..dann sehen deine kollegen ja den wunsch danach..



Wie gesagt, dazu kann ich aktuell nichts sagen. Wie gesagt, es gibt einige Diskussionen diesbezüglich. Ein Sammelthread würde im aktuellen Stadium nichts bewirken. Ich kann dazu aktuell wirklich nichts sagen. Hier müsst ihr euch einfach mal zurück lehnen und sehen was passiert. Wenn ich was sagen kann, werde ich das tun.


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (24. April 2013)

Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, dazu kann ich aktuell nichts sagen. Wie gesagt, es gibt einige Diskussionen diesbezüglich. Ein Sammelthread würde im aktuellen Stadium nichts bewirken. Ich kann dazu aktuell wirklich nichts sagen. Hier müsst ihr euch einfach mal zurück lehnen und sehen was passiert. Wenn ich was sagen kann, werde ich das tun.



Aber der kauf steht ja bald an..ca 2-3 monate..

Lass es uns wissen wenn wir was bewirken können

Das wäre echt mal ein feiner zug von thermalright..

Ihr könnt ja so ne fb aktion starten...ab xxxx likes gibts ne schwarze edition...

Damit könnt ihr ja dann abschätzen ob es rentabel ist..


----------



## Effie (27. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

für meinen übertakteten FX-8150 suche ich einen neuen CPU-Kühler.
Bis zu welcher TDP ist der Kühler denn ausgelegt?

Und welcher Prozessor wurde nun getestet, der i5-2500K oder der i7-2600K? (i5-2600K kann ja nicht stimmen)

MfG


----------



## Abductee (27. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Der Macho ist für den FX schon gut geeignet, für etwas mehr Kühlleistung müsstest du schon deutlich mehr zahlen. (>60€)
Kauf aber den normalen Macho.
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. April 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Getestet wurde der Kühler mit einem Core i7-2600K.


----------



## DiZER (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

der weiße ist einfach schöner.


----------



## rani_ (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

sorry aber das mit der pwm kann ich nicht verstehen... außer dem X-Silent 140 habe ich auf der thermalright seite keinen lüfter ohne pwm gefunden...

und gerade wenn man eine pcgh sonderedition rausbringt sollte man doch vermuten können, dass die leute ( die sowieso fleißig das forum lesen ) ne pwm im mainboard einstellen können...

da ich gerade am pc konfigurieren frage ich mich welche der beiden editionen es nun sein soll ( btw. es wird auf jeden fall ein thermalright...  ) hättet ihr nicht einfach den neuen ( scheinbar besseren weil ruhigeren lüfter mit besserem durchzug ) mit pwm verbauen können... damit wärs relativ einfach geworden... 

oder kann man davon ausgehen, dass ich mit der lüftersteuerung des define r4 ähnlich flexibel bin...?


schwarze kühlrippen würde ich schon echt nett finden aber mal ganz im ernst... wie viele präsentieren schon ihren lüfter...? daher wäre es für mich mehr nice to have... im einstiegssegment bis untere mittelklasse (wo sich der macho ja bei thermalright eingliedert) kann ich darauf definitiv verzichten. bei den höherpreisigen produkten könnte man darüber nachdenken...

was ich allerdings echt schade finde ist, dass der lüfter nur bei den 3 händlern offiziell bezogen werden kann, oder soll ich jetzt nur wegen des lüfters bei nem anderen händler bestellen und nochmal versandkosten bezahlen...? ( ja ich weiß bei amazon gibts den auch aber der preis...  )


----------



## Cube (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

mhhm Warum die Drehzahl nur auf max 800 gesetzt wurde..... naja


----------



## Dan Kirpan (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Verstehe ich auch nicht, ist ja eher eine Verschlechterung.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



Cube schrieb:


> mhhm Warum die Drehzahl nur auf max 800 gesetzt wurde..... naja


 
Weil die Kühlung bei 800 U/Min völlig ausreicht. PCGH-Produkte haben immer das Ziel möglichst leise zu sein. Laute Rechner gehören in die USA


----------



## wert55 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

glaube bei diesem vergleich bild   stimmen die maße nicht

158 hoch?    denke beide  cpu kühler  sind 162 hoch??


----------



## Cyco89 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Kühler, auch wenn er wohl für meinen i3 3220 etwas überdemensioniert ist.


----------



## BloodyMojito (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Also ich finde den Kühler klasse!

Eine um 1 Grad höhere Temperatur bei dem Lautstärkeunterschied ist definitiv eine Verbesserung....dass der Originalkühler bei 0,4 Sone ebenfalls nur um 1 Grad schlechter kühlt, glaube ich nämlich nicht!

Ich baue öfters im Jahr Rechner für Ahnungslose zusammen....gerade für die Söhne meiner Kollegen, die sich ihr straffes Budget teils hart erarbeitet haben, weil den Eltern das Geld auch nicht aus den Taschen wächst.
Das sind dann mal 600 - 800 Euro und einerseits soll es leise sein, aber auch für eine Weile genug Leistung haben....und über jeden gesparten Euro freut sich die Grafikkarte.

Nun ist es doch so, dass tatsächlich bis auf Gigabyte und Asus kaum ein Hersteller gute Lüftersteuerungen auf so ziemlich jedes Board packt. Somit ist das für Leute, die keine Ahnung von Übertakten und Kühlung haben, schonmal ein tolles Produkt!

Ich rate grundsätzlich jedem, dem ich einen PC Baue, nicht an den Langzeitkomponenten wie Gehäuse, Netzteil, Speicher und eben auch Kühler zu sparen.....denn diese muss man theoretisch nie austauschen, sofern man seine Ansprüche nicht stark verändert. 

Da diese Leute nicht übertakten, wird das Mainboard eh mit dem nächsten CPU-Upgrade durchgetauscht, denn aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass solche Leute 2-3 Jahre mit ihrer CPU auskommen und es dann keinen Sinn mehr macht eine stärkere CPU für den gleichen Sockel zu nehmen.....und so gibts dann eben ein Board der untersten Preisklasse zur gehobenen Mittelklasse CPU.


----------

